# Trying to decide



## deannawong1

My husband has been offered a chance to work in Foggia for 2 years. We have a 12 year old boy and an 8 year old girl. I am trying to decide if we should go or not. The company would pay for everything and fly us back to the US once a year to visit. We are Protestant Christians and I would probably be homeschooling my children. Would either of those things cause any problems? What cities would be best to live in within a reasonable distance from Foggia? I have never been to Italy, so it would be all new to me. I feel I need all the advice I can get! Thank you!


----------



## Nardini

deannawong1 said:


> My husband has been offered a chance to work in Foggia for 2 years. We have a 12 year old boy and an 8 year old girl. I am trying to decide if we should go or not. The company would pay for everything and fly us back to the US once a year to visit. We are Protestant Christians and I would probably be homeschooling my children. Would either of those things cause any problems? What cities would be best to live in within a reasonable distance from Foggia? I have never been to Italy, so it would be all new to me. I feel I need all the advice I can get! Thank you!


I don't believe that anyone here can offer a solution to your dilemma as it is only you that will truly know your heart. Your children will be fine, of course - as all children tend to be when presented with a new situation. Your own ability to enjoy life here might be tied up in your statement of being "Protestant Christian". Italy is, as you should already know, the centre of the Catholic world. Not knowing how deep your protestant beliefs are, I could not tell you that you will be fine - nor that you will not see any difference, as there is a difference and you will experience a very different style of religious life here. As far as education is concerned, you may be best served by one of the "American Schools" in Italy. Home schooling is not a normal choice here, so there will be many barriers for you in the conventional Italian system. Perhaps you should consider a short holiday in Italy to best decide?

I wish you well with your choice - it won't be easy for you. At least it isn't a decision that will cost you much financially, however - hence my concentration on the religious needs that you may, or may not have.


----------



## deannawong1

Nardini said:


> I don't believe that anyone here can offer a solution to your dilemma as it is only you that will truly know your heart. Your children will be fine, of course - as all children tend to be when presented with a new situation. Your own ability to enjoy life here might be tied up in your statement of being "Protestant Christian". Italy is, as you should already know, the centre of the Catholic world. Not knowing how deep your protestant beliefs are, I could not tell you that you will be fine - nor that you will not see any difference, as there is a difference and you will experience a very different style of religious life here. As far as education is concerned, you may be best served by one of the "American Schools" in Italy. Home schooling is not a normal choice here, so there will be many barriers for you in the conventional Italian system. Perhaps you should consider a short holiday in Italy to best decide?
> 
> I wish you well with your choice - it won't be easy for you. At least it isn't a decision that will cost you much financially, however - hence my concentration on the religious needs that you may, or may not have.


Thanks, Nardini, I guess I'm not really too concerned about living among Catholics. (my in-laws are Catholic and my husband was raised a Catholic, so we are comfortable with the differences) I think I'm just mostly unsure of the unknown, (I've never been outside of the US) so I think it may be good for me to do something outside of my comfort zone. Virtually everyone I talk to who has ever been to Italy thinks I should jump at the chance. And the more research I do makes me think it would be a beautiful place to live. Slower paced than the US which I would thrive on! Thanks for your input!


----------



## barrov

I would say go for it. It will be a great experience for the whole family regardless of how long you stay. Everywhere has it's fair share of problems but Italy is really beautiful and living here for a while would be a wonderful experience for you all.

Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Goingtoitalia

So many of my friends have had the same opportunity presented to them. They all chose not to take it. Was it the Husband's decision, no always the wife's. The draw back is always one's comfort zone. I loved Italy so much that I have been there 7 times and I bought a home there. You have the comfort of having a company pay for you. You will never get a better opportunity than that! The kids will talk about it the rest of their lives, no worries whether it is good or bad, there will be plenty of memories! Unless you are READY for a change, love adventure or want a lasting memory do not do it! Your comfort zone is where you are! It took me till I was 40 to travel, but once I did, London, Paris, Hong Kong, Germany, Spain and Italy.....And there is so much more to see.


----------



## barrov

Goingtoitalia said:


> So many of my friends have had the same opportunity presented to them. They all chose not to take it. Was it the Husband's decision, no always the wife's. The draw back is always one's comfort zone. I loved Italy so much that I have been there 7 times and I bought a home there. You have the comfort of having a company pay for you. You will never get a better opportunity than that! The kids will talk about it the rest of their lives, no worries whether it is good or bad, there will be plenty of memories! Unless you are READY for a change, love adventure or want a lasting memory do not do it! Your comfort zone is where you are! It took me till I was 40 to travel, but once I did, London, Paris, Hong Kong, Germany, Spain and Italy.....And there is so much more to see.


I don't want to be accused of being sexist but that is REALLY true... I know lots of guys who have wanted to emigrate but their wives won't do it as they want to be close to their families etc. There is nothing wrong in this of course but I think if a kind of international study was done on this, the percentage of guys who have moved away from their families to move to where their wives want to live would far outweigh the number of ladies who have done the above.

(Ever had the feeling that you were going to be slaughtered by lots of ladies?... I think I have that sensation now) lane:


----------



## lisa_

Hi Deanna, 

I would suggest you go for it. It sounds like a fantastic opportunity. 
Funny, we are looking for a Company who would offer something similar to my husband (he is British and we would love to move to Italy if he was offered a job there!). What sort of business does your husband works in? It might help for our search...

Many thanks and good luck!!

Lisa


----------



## tnauss

I am discussing an opportunity for a job in Rome. Can anyone tell me about the cost of living there? Also, as I don't speak much italian, how difficult is it to do business there with that vital issue missing? I do speak spanish and some french and have been told italian is quite close being a "romance" language. 

Additionally, what is the tax situation for an expat? What kind of tax rates are there?

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## maleena

i am also "protestant" , there are a few AOG churches around Italy, just google AOG churches in Italy. I found that there are many. google this assembleedidio it is a site with all the AOG churches in Italy. Good luck and definitely go for it , i am going in Sept 2010 with my husband and 2 sons, we are putting them into public italian school, they will learn italian very quickly at their ages.


----------



## NickZ

tnauss said:


> I am discussing an opportunity for a job in Rome. Can anyone tell me about the cost of living there? Also, as I don't speak much italian, how difficult is it to do business there with that vital issue missing? I do speak spanish and some french and have been told italian is quite close being a "romance" language.
> 
> Additionally, what is the tax situation for an expat? What kind of tax rates are there?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Tim


Cost of living is all up to you. You can live in city centre and break the bank or you can commute for a fraction. 

Depends what you mean by business. Sooner or later you'll need Italian. Rome is big enough you'll be able to get away with english/french/spanish for awhile but sooner or later.

Taxes basically if you're working in Italy you are subject to Italian taxes. This can vary depending on your treaty status but assume you need to pay Italian taxes.


----------



## lisa_

*any suggestion?*

Dear All, 

I can see that many of you have had offers (or know someone who had) re: jobs in Italy for English Speaking people. I would really appreciate any suggestion/info to help my research. Even knowing what you have found or the business area could put me on the right track. 

Many thanks, 

Lisa


----------



## Adrm

Hi ,
I didn't read all the answers but may be I can help you... 
Foggia's region is nice but not really safe for you as most of the Italians there doesn't speak a single word of english and that could be a serious trouble in case of injury.
Anyway it's a nice part of Italy ...weather there it's lovely ... no more helps..the rest it's up to you and your wish!


----------



## Adrm

LAst important thing...if you don't speak Italian you 'll never find a job there ... you'll have to create your own..I had a lot of collegues that were moving from Foggia to north Italy due to the fact that no works were available!


----------



## jessicca

I think you should go for it. Amazing you have never been out of your own country!!! This will also aleviate America's reputation for zenophobia


----------



## Goingtoitalia

jessicca said:


> I think you should go for it. Amazing you have never been out of your own country!!! This will also aleviate America's reputation for zenophobia


 What I find truly amazing in my travels is how many people learn English. Some better than the Americans and the Brits. If another country's population learns your language when it is not necessary in their own country, it is a testament that they want you! Go for it and learn their language, return the favor


----------

